# Bienvenidos

## BaSS

Bueno ya tenemos for en español, que lo disfruteis.

Si necesitais algo más siguen existiendo las listas de correo en español y el canal #gentoo-es en opn

¡Bienvenidos!

----------

## Tuxisuau

Que miedo da esta imagen que te has puesto xDD

----------

## minskog

Claro tuxisuau que la tuya es del todo ... amigable.     

XDDDDD

Ya estoy aqui temblad :*

----------

## gresco

 *minskog wrote:*   

> XDDDDD

 

Que rayos significa eso  :Question: 

----------

## minskog

 *gresco wrote:*   

>  *minskog wrote:*   XDDDDD 
> 
> Que rayos significa eso 

 

que me estoy riendo, irc inside   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xphree

Definitivamente, Gentoo si ha sido lo mejor.

La comunidad Gentoo, la Distro, Todo, todo, tooooooodo....!!

Espero que en estos foros, si puedan responder mis duditas y ayudarme con mis problemitas.

----------

## ElOrens

Un saludo a todos, esperemos que tengamos con Gentoo una larga amistad.

Pinta sí que la tiene...

----------

## Kamui-Chan

 *ElOrens wrote:*   

> Un saludo a todos, esperemos que tengamos con Gentoo una larga amistad.
> 
> Pinta sí que la tiene...

 

Eso es seguro   :Very Happy: 

----------

